# New Info: 2014 Specialized US/UK Price Points (Link)



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Specialized 2014 ? Full US And UK Pricing Plus Road Bike And Accessories Gallery - BikeRadar

Scroll down for the complete list of 2014 price points. Was just posted this morning.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Did they take the pricing down? I saw a list but not price.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

If there's no UK price, it isn't coming. According to the article.


*Bike Model Name**US price**UK price*Allez C2$770£600.00Allez Comp Smartweld C2$1,350Allez E5 Frmset$880 Allez Elite C2$1,100£900Allez Expert C2$2,400Allez Race C2$1,700£1,300Allez Sport C2$930£750Amira Comp Ultegra C2$2,900£2,200Amira SL4 Expert Ultegra C2$3,800£3,000Amira SL4 Pro Race Force C2$5,800Amira Sport 105 C2$2,100£1,300Ariel$580£400Ariel Comp Disc$1,200£900Ariel Disc$630£450Ariel Elite Disc$990£700Ariel Sport Disc$830£550Ariel ST$580£400Awol$1,350£1,000Awol Comp$1,950Awol Comp Frameset$700Camber FSR 29$1,850£1,500Camber FSR Comp 29$2,600Camber FSR Comp Carbon 29$3,800£2,800Camber FSR Evo 29$3,000£2,200Camber FSR Expert Carbon 29$6,300Camber FSR Expert Carbon Evo 29$6,000£4,500Crossroads$440£350Crossroads Elite$660Crossroads Elite ST$660Crossroads Sport$510£400Crossroads Sport ST$510£400Crossroads ST$440£350Crave 29$1,400Crave Comp 29$1,600£1,200Crave Expert 29$1,800£1,400Crave Pro 29$2,000£1,600Crave Sl 29$1,300CruX E5 Disc Frameset$990CruX E5 Frameset$990£700CruX E5 Sora$1,500£1,200CruX Elite Carbon Disc Rival$3,200CruX Elite Evo Carbon Disc$3,200Crux Evo Carbon Disc Ultegra Di2TBDCruX Expert Carbon Disc Red$4,200CruX Pro Carbon Disc Frameset$2,200£1,500CruX Pro Carbon Frameset$2,200£1,500CruX Pro Carbon Frameset$2,200CruX Pro Race Carbon Disc Red$6,300CruX Sport Carbon 105$2,450£1,800CruX Sport E5 Disc Apex$2,450£1,900Crosstrail$580Crosstrail Comp Disc$1,200Crosstrail Disc$630Crosstrail Elite Disc$990Crosstrail Pro Disc$1,980Crosstrail Sport Disc$830Daily 1$600Daily 1 ST$600Daily 2$700Daily 2 ST$700Daily 3$880£700.00Daily 3 ST$880£700.00Demo 8 FSR Frame$2,800£2,500Demo 8 FSR I$4,400£3,300Demo 8 FSR I Carbon$5,500£4,500Demo 8 FSR II$6,600Dolce C2$820£670Dolce Comp C2$1,500Dolce Elite C2$1,200Dolce Elite C2 Eq$1,250£1,100Dolce Sport C2$1,000£870Dolce X3$880Enduro FSR Comp$3,500£2,800Enduro FSR Comp 29$3,500Enduro FSR EVO$3,300£2,300Enduro FSR Expert Carbon$6,600£4,800Enduro FSR Expert Carbon 29$6,600£4,500Enduro FSR Expert EVO$5,800Epic FSR Comp 29$3,300Epic FSR Comp Carbon 29$4,200£3,200Epic FSR Expert Carbon 29$6,300£4,500Epic FSR Expert Carbon WC 29$6,750Epic FSR Mth Carbon 29$7,250£5,200Expedition$440Expedition Low Entry$440Expedition Sport$510Expedition Sport Low Entry$510FatboyTBDFatboy ExpertTBDFate Comp Carbon 29$2,900£2,200Fate Expert Carbon 29$4,200£3,300Hotwalk$175Hotwalk Girl$175Hardrock$440£330Hardrock Disc$550£370Hardrock Disc 29$590£400Hardrock Disc SE$480Hardrock Disc SE 29$520Hardrock Sport Disc$660£500Hardrock Sport Disc 29$700Hotrock 12 Coaster$210£150Hotrock 12 Coaster Girl$210£150Hotrock 16 Coaster$240£170Hotrock 16 Coaster Girl$240£170Hotrock 20 6 Spd$360£250Hotrock 20 6 Spd Girl$360£250Hotrock 20 6 Spd Street$360£250Hotrock 20 6 Spd Street Girl$360£250Hotrock 20 Coaster$240Hotrock 20 Coaster Girl$240Hotrock 20 Pro$660Hotrock 24 21 Spd$420£270Hotrock 24 21 Spd Girl$420£270Hotrock 24 21 Spd Street$410 Hotrock 24 21 Spd Street Girl$410Hotrock 24 7 Spd$380Hotrock 24 7 Spd Girl$380Hotrock 24 XC$470£300Hotrock 24 XC Disc$660Hotrock 24 XC Girl$470£300Hotrock 24 XC Pro$1,600Jett 29$1,150£900Jett Comp 29$1,450£1,100Jett Expert 29$1,850£1,400Langster$700£550Langster Pro$1,600Langster Pro Frameset$660£550Langster Street$700£550Myka Ht$440£330Myka Ht Disc$550£370Myka Ht Disc 29$590£400Myka Ht Disc SE$480 Myka Ht Disc SE 29$520Myka Ht Elite Disc 29$880£650Myka Ht Sport Disc$660£500Myka Ht Sport Disc 29$700Myka Ht ST$440P Slope$2,750£1,800P Slope Frame$1,500P Street 1$600£500P Street 2$700£550P16 Grom$290P20 Am$500£300P20 Grom$320P20 Pro$700P26 Am$930P3$1,400£1,100P3 Frm$600Rockhopper 29$880£650Rockhopper Comp 29$1,150£850Rockhopper Pro Evo 29$1,400£1,000Roll 1$700Roll 7$900Roll 8$800Roubaix SL4 Comp Ultegra C2$2,950£2,200Roubaix SL4 Disc Sora C2$1,950£1,500Roubaix SL4 Elite 105 C2$2,600£1,900Roubaix SL4 Elite Rival HRR C2$2,800Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 C2TBD£4,500Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra C2$3,800Roubaix SL4 Pro Dura-Ace C2$5,500£4,000Roubaix SL4 Pro Frameset$2,950Roubaix SL4 Pro Race Force C2$5,800Roubaix SL4 Sora C2$1,800£1,300Roubaix SL4 Sport 105 C2$2,100£1,600Roubaix SL4 Sport Disc SRAM C2$2,900Ruby Comp Ultegra C2$2,950£2,200Ruby Elite 105 C2 Eq$2,650£1,900Ruby Elite Rival HRR C2$2,800Ruby Pro Dura-Ace C2$5,500£4,000Ruby Sora C2$1,800£1,300Ruby Sport 105 C2$2,100£1,600Rumor FSR 29$1,950£1,500Rumor FSR Comp 29$2,900£2,200Rumor FSR Expert 29$4,200£3,300Safire FSR$1,800Safire FSR Comp$2,800Secteur C2$820£650Secteur Elite C2$1,200Secteur Elite Disc C2$1,400£1,200Secteur Expert Disc C2$2,000Secteur Sport C2$1,000£850Secteur Sport Disc C2$1,200£1,000Secteur X3$870Shiv Elite 105 M2$3,200£2,500Shiv Expert Ultegra M2$4,000£3,200Shiv Pro Frameset$2,950Shiv Pro Race Da M2$6,750£5,000Sirrus$520£400Sirrus Comp$1,100Sirrus Comp Carbon DiscTBD£1,400Sirrus Comp Disc$1,200£950Sirrus Elite$820£650Sirrus Elite Disc$990£800Sirrus Expert Carbon Disc$2,250Sirrus Pro Carbon Disc$3,000£2,000Sirrus Sport$590£500Sirrus Sport Disc$770Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29$2,900£2,500Stumpjumper FSR Comp Carbon 29$4,000Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo$3,300£2,500Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo 29$3,300Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29$4,200Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon 29$6,500Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo$6,200£4,500Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo 29$6,200£4,500Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo 29 Frame$2,950Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo Frame$2,950£2,800Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29 SSTBDStumpjumper HT Carbon 29 Ss Frm$2,000Stumpjumper HT Comp 29$2,000Stumpjumper HT Comp Carbon 29$2,700£2,000Stumpjumper HT Evo 29$2,300Stumpjumper HT Expert Carbon 29$5,000£3,700Stumpjumper HT Expert Carbon WC 29$5,000Stumpjumper HT Mth Carbon 29$5,500£4,000Status FSR I$2,600£2,000Status FSR II$3,400£2,500S-Works Allez FramesetTBD£1,500S-Works Allez M2TBD£6,000S-Works Amira SL4 Da M2$8,500S-Works Amira SL4 Frameset$3,500S-Works Camber FSR Carbon 29$9,250£7,000S-Works Camber FSR Carbon 29 Frame$4,250S-Works Crux Carbon Disc Frameset$3,500S-Works Crux Carbon Disc Red$8,500S-Works Crux Carbon Frameset$3,500S-Works Demo 8 FSR Carbon$8,500£7,000S-Works Demo 8 FSR Carbon Frame$3,500£3,500S-Works Enduro FSR Carbon$9,250 S-Works Enduro FSR Carbon 29$9,250S-Works Enduro FSR Carbon 29 Frame$4,000£3,000.00S-Works Enduro FSR Carbon Frame$4,000£3,000S-Works Epic FSR Carbon 29$10,500£7,500S-Works Epic FSR Carbon 29 Frameset$5,500S-Works Epic FSR Carbon WC 29$10,500S-Works Epic FSR Carbon WC 29 Frameset$5,500S-Works Fate Carbon 29$7,500S-Works Roubaix SL4 Da C2$8,500£6,500S-Works Roubaix SL4 Di2 C2$10,500£9,000S-Works Roubaix SL4 Disc Frameset$3,500S-Works Roubaix SL4 Disc Red C2$8,500S-Works Roubaix SL4 Frameset$3,500£2,600S-Works Roubaix SL4 Red HRR C2$8,500S-Works Ruby Dura-Ace C2$8,500S-Works Shiv Di2 X2$11,000S-Works Shiv TT X2 Module$6,000£4,000S-Works Shiv X2 Module$6,000£4,000S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon 29$9,500S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon 29 Frame$4,500£3,500S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon Evo$9,000S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon Evo 29$9,000S-Works Stumpjumper Ht Carbon 29$7,800S-Works Stumpjumper Ht Carbon 29 Frame$3,400S-Works Stumpjumper Ht Carbon WC 29$7,800S-Works Tarmac SL4 Dura-Ace X2$8,500£6,500S-Works Tarmac SL4 Di2 X2$10,500£9,000S-Works Tarmac SL4 Frmset$3,500£2,600S-Works Tarmac SL4 Red HRR X2$8,500S-Works Venge Dura-Ace X2$8,500£6,500S-Works Venge Di2 X2$10,500£9,000S-Works Venge Frameset$3,500£2,600S-Works Venge Red HRR X2$8,500Tarmac SL4 Comp Ultegra Di2 M2$4,200£3,500Tarmac SL4 Comp Ultegra M2$2,950£2,200Tarmac SL4 Elite 105 M2$2,600£1,900Tarmac SL4 Elite Rival HRR M2$2,800Tarmac SL4 Expert Ultegra M2$3,800Tarmac SL4 Pro Dura-Ace M2$5,500Tarmac SL4 Pro Frameset$2,950Tarmac SL4 Pro Race Force X2$5,800Tarmac SL4 Sport 105 M2$2,100£1,600Tricross Comp Disc C2$1,950Tricross Elite Disc C2$1,550£1,200Tricross Sport Disc C2$1,300£1,000Tricross X3$1,000£750Venge Comp Ultegra M2$3,400£3,000Venge Elite 105 M2$3,100£2,300Venge Elite Rival HRR M2$3,300Venge Expert Ultegra M2$4,000£3,500Venge Pro Frameset$3,000Venge Pro Race Force X2$5,800Vita$520£400Vita Comp$1,100Vita Comp Carbon$1,850£1,400Vita Elite$820£650Vita Elite Disc EQ$1,100£850Vita Expert Carbon$2,000Vita Pro Carbon$2,600Vita Sport$590£500Vita Sport Disc EQ$820Vita ST$520£400Work 1$510£300Work 1 ST$510£300Work 2$600Work 2 ST$600Work 3$850£500

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------

